
Genetic ‘superheroes’ survive despite devastating mutations, study finds - zaroth
http://www.seattletimes.com/seattle-news/health/genetic-superheroes-survive-despite-devastating-mutationsseattle-led-study-finds/
======
zaroth
This story has everything, from the awesome pic of the scientist Dr. Friend at
the top, to the missing consent forms meaning they can't contact the 13 people
they identified.

“Instead of looking at people with disease, you need to look at people who
should have gotten sick,” said Friend.

"They looked at 874 genes for completely penetrant mutations, meaning anyone
who has them will invariably develop the disease." Then they found 13 who
never developed symptoms. So I guess the theory is, if you could isolate and
identify why, you could perhaps synthesize a perfect treatment. Could you, in
theory, use CRISPR to actually program in the enhancement and defeat the
disease? Would there be ages where this would be particularly effective, i.e.
would you ever treat an embryo this way? The possibilities really are amazing
and terrifying.

